# Homelite Trimmer



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

I've worked on several blower and trimmers with 2 cycle engine, redoing the piston and rings and have no problems sliding them back in. I have a Homelite which I took apart to clean. I removed the ring to make sure there was no garbage in the landing. I re-inserted the rings and tried to slide it back in. Wouldn't go. In trying to work it back in, the ring broke. Any suggestion on re-inserting a piston into a difficult cylinder?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Make sure that both ends of the piston ring are lined up with the locating pin on the piston. Most 2-cycle cylinders are beveled on the bottom to facilitate the piston insertion. If the ring shifts out of position, the ring will not go into the cylinder and\or break if forced. My fat fingers have a hard time doing it, but have yet to break a ring upon installation.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

usmcgrunt said:


> Make sure that both ends of the piston ring are lined up with the locating pin on the piston. Most 2-cycle cylinders are beveled on the bottom to facilitate the piston insertion. If the ring shifts out of position, the ring will not go into the cylinder andor break if forced. My fat fingers have a hard time doing it, but have yet to break a ring upon installation.


I did all that, even lubricated it a little. The ring seated all the way around but couldn't keep it compressed long enough to slide in.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

I have had success buy inserting the piston on a slight angle and letting the cylinder hold half of the ring while I squeeze the other side in.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

what model of trimmer is this ?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

STIHL makes a plastic strip with numerous finger holds (for various size pistons) on it to compress the rings while installing the cylinder, part number 0000 893 2600 and sells for under $5.

A vital companion tool is a wooden piston block, you can make your own with a dado blade or buy a STIHL 1108 893 4800.

I use both, a lot.

Another option is "sized" ring compressors, such as these:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Piston-Stop...08102503?_trksid=p2054897.l4276#ht_1339wt_862


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Dummy me. I did not see the ring stops. They are so small and recessed in the landing. Once I realized they were there, I took a marker and marked where the two were, the lined up the ring gaps and it slide in effortless.


----------

